

Reddit totally changes Google results for "Carl Herold". Remarkable SEO - mikedmiked
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/cltyt/update_reddit_you_are_awesome_thank_you/

======
mikedmiked
Previously:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ckcjc/reddit_can_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ckcjc/reddit_can_you_please_help_me_for_five_years_i/)

Google search:
[http://www.google.com/search?&q=carl+herold&btni=745](http://www.google.com/search?&q=carl+herold&btni=745)

His website: www.highercomputingforeveryone.com

------
ddemchuk
It's not that remarkable...Google has provisions for breaking news style
content, and as it sees traffic, searches, and ctr increasing for certain
urls, it bumps it up in the SERPs...as things reach up the SERPs and
especially when things make it into the trending topics, aggregators and
autoblogs starting scraping the content and hosting it themselves.

SEO 101

